# Looking for outdoor pigeon aviary home for disabled, feral pigeon (CA)



## kflaherty (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Pigeon Friends!

Please meet Clifford. I found him on election night at a gas station with a broken shoulder on one side and a broken wing on the other. He's been recuperating from his injuries in my small apartment in San Francisco for the last few months, but now, with broken bones healed, it is time for him to move on to bigger and better things.  Sadly, however, his injuries were so severe that he can no longer fly and cannot be returned to the city streets he called home.  

Optimistic that we can still have a happy ending, we are now looking for an outdoor aviary where he can hang out and live with some fellow pigeon friends. If you have a pigeon aviary and have space for little Clifford or know of any potential homes, please let me know. After the last few months of having to live in a small cage on my kitchen counter listening to NPR, Clifford is very excited about this next phase of life.  And I'll travel just about anywhere in California to give him the happy ending he deserves.

Thanks very much!

Sincerely,

Kim and Clifford


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Clifford is an absolute doll!

Is he able to lift himself up off the ground at all, or can he only walk to get around?

I sure pray you will find a wonderful home for him.

Thank you for rehabbing this bird and enabling him to have a wonderful life.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Clifford is So very sweet and Bless you for taking such wonderful care of him.... PT is the place to find him a home..... hmmmm...geesh, I wish I could take him!  But My commitments are full!  I know that some of our LOVELY Cali. Members will step up to the plate! He is such a sweet little one with the will power of an ox! Kudos for taking such good care of him!!!

and MY BEST wishes for finding him a new home!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

He's awfully cute . . . seems pretty happy there. Maybe think of a larger cage and give Clifford a forever (and familiar) home


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I have an outdoor aviary with several handicapped pijis who occupy the bottom third of the space quite happily...BUT..I am in Ventura County. Why not wait a few days and see if anyone local steps up...and if not, you can PM me to discuss particulars.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

kippermom said:


> I have an outdoor aviary with several handicapped pijis who occupy the bottom third of the space quite happily...BUT..I am in Ventura County. Why not wait a few days and see if anyone local steps up...and if not, you can PM me to discuss particulars.


You are some kind of wonderful.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

> I have an outdoor aviary with several handicapped pijis who occupy the bottom third of the space quite happily...BUT..I am in Ventura County. Why not wait a few days and see if anyone local steps up...and if not, you can PM me to discuss particulars.



AWWWW.....Kippermom, Your such a kind soul! 



> You are some kind of wonderful.


SHE REALLY IS ... isn't she!!!! I know Clifford would be one HAPPY birdie with her!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

The consensus around my home is not "wonderful"....."nuts" is closer to the mark!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

kippermom said:


> The consensus around my home is not "wonderful"....."nuts" is closer to the mark!


Everybody loves a good nut . . . heheheh


----------



## kflaherty (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Thank you SO much for all of your kind words, well wishes and compliments! I'm so glad Elizabeth Young encouraged me to post on Pigeon Talk. I can tell you are a very special group of kind and caring people.  

And Kippermom, Clifford and I are SO EXCITED about your offer!!! Your aviary sounds perfect. Thank you so very, VERY much! I will be in touch! 

~Kim


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Yippie!*

OHHHHHH------- Kippermom...... I AM SMILING FROM EAR TO EAR for this pijie!!!!!!!! He's gonna go live in the castle!!!!! Lucky Lil' Pidge! *So the legend lives---- YOU really ARE some KINDA wonderful!!!*


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm curious, did the beautiful bird make the move to the castle? I love happy endings!!mindy


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

We decided Clifford would prefer the "old" castle with the rest of the pigeons his size....as of yesterday one of the hens in the loft was literally throwing herself at him and I am sure they will be a couple soon. I have a series of "platforms" for the disabled so they can get into low boxes and perches to live as nornal a life a possible...there are 4 now and they have their own little world enjoying the bottom third of the loft...except when some non-disables bird takes a shoin to one of them in which case they join the "bottom dwellers" on an as-needed basis...

I would call this a very happy ending in deed for our dear Clifford!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really glad to hear that Clifford came to live with you!


----------

